# Using ieSpell (spell checker)



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

As stated in our forum General Posting Rules we discourage the use of "leet speak" or "net-speak"

However, we understand that some people can have an especially difficult time getting their grammar or spelling correct.

If this is you, you could use ieSpell - ieSpell is a completely FREE spell checker which can be downloaded from: http://www.iespell.com/

Once ieSpell is downloaded and installed in your computer, to use spell check when typing a post, all you've got to do is click on the







icon that appears at the top right corner of the message area window when typing a post.


----------

